# XP Service Pack 3 Causing Logitech G9 Mouse Conflict ?



## jimmybond (May 9, 2008)

Right, help required folks. :grin:
Installed service pack 3 last night & whilst it was trying to reboot, it would get to the windows logo, this would then fade in colour & then i would get a blue screen & then reboot leading to the safe boot option, (wont boot up in safe mode either).
Assuming this is a critical hardware failure message, but its gone before i can read it.

Now after trial & error i realised that it was my mouse (Logitech G9) that was causing this conflict. So basically i can't boot my computer up with the mouse in any usb slot. However, if i disconnect it before booting up & then plug in once im loaded then it works fine ?

I've uninstalled mouse drivers & logitech software (& reinstalled) to no avail, so anyone got any ideas...... please ray:

Many thanks,
Jimmybond

Have posted this in XP section aswell as i wasnt sure which section to post under. Apologies if i have done wrong.


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

If it aint broke... (..dont fix it)

I would have recommended you to avoid installing SP3 (atleast to wait to check if anyone else has any issues first) 

But since microsoft probably made it messy to uninstall SP3 your best bet is to contact logitech support see what they can suggest..

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_en_amr.cfg/php/enduser/ask.php?


----------



## jimmybond (May 9, 2008)

Uninstalled SP3 & still awaiting a response from logitech. For some reason i cant get SP3 to recognise any new mouse drivers i install - it just sees the ones it installs itself.
Anyhows, atleast alls working again


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please let us know what Logitech has to say about this. I have not heard of this problem with SP3.


----------



## jimmybond (May 9, 2008)

> Hi,
> 
> I've forwarded this matter to the folks at Tech Support. Hopefully they can figure out what's the problem.


Think im gonna be waiting a while though :smile:


----------



## jimmybond (May 9, 2008)

Well it looks like my problem allegedly originates from a conflict with my asus motherboard. Quite why the mouse causes this problem is beyond me.

An apparent fix for this that seems to be working for some is to leave a memory stick plugged into a usb port at all times. To me that fix is just beyond a joke & totally unacceptable.

Still no word from the Tech support at Logitech.

Me thinks there's a hell of a lot more going on with this service pack than what's been said


----------



## jodyjay (May 15, 2008)

I have a Logitech MX Laser mouse, and since installing SP3 a few days ago, when I play hearts online, whenever the fan goes on, the mouse slows to a near stop. Ideas?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think SP3 must have a newer driver for this mouse. Let's give this a try.

Go to the control panel. System control panel. Hardware tab. Device manager. Click the + next to mice. Double click on the logitech mouse. Click on the driver tab. Now click on the rollback driver. Agree to everything and when done, reboot. See if there is any change.


----------



## jimmybond (May 9, 2008)

Tried it mate. Doesnt change nowt. 
Even installed new drivers, but for some reason it just keeps seeing this new non working driver. Thats where the problem lies. Think i would need to completety erase the new driver from the computer, but aint got a clue where/how to do his. And also thats assuming its just the mouse driver thats causing the problems, cos like i said, even previous drivers dont seem to work.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

In the device manager, click on the logitech mouse and hit the delete key on the keyboard. Say yes I want to delete it. Reboot and let windows find the mouse and load the drivers.


----------

